# Decent R8 drill chuck for mini-mill?



## PHPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

The chuck that came with my used mill is...uh..."less than optimal".  That sounds better than execrable, right?

The key doesn't fit worth a hoot and so far it's been impossible to get the jaws truly tight.  I was taught to snug it up and then go around to all the key holes (three in this case) and tighten it in steps.  I can do this until the cows come home and all it takes is a dirty look for it to come loose.

I'd like to upgrade to a better chuck without breaking the bank.  Let's call the upper end of the budget $100.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 27, 2018)

http://www.shars.com/products/toolh...ess-drill-chuck-with-r8-integral-shank-13mm-1

This one brings a smile to my face when I use it, and fits your requirements. Consider one of these as an option.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 27, 2018)

Better to get a chuck with a straight shank (say ½") instead of R-8. That way you can use the same collet for the chuck and the tool. It will also give you more vertical clearance to make changing out the chuck easier. I have both styles and almost never use the R-8 shank.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2018)

I to say straight shank and collet , buy a used Jacob 14n super chuck , about $50 if need be clean it and lube is about all they need. Parts kits can be had too. And you still would be under a $100.  Just my favorite chucks ball bearing smooth . Albrecht chuck plan on a hundred used but real good also. Just don't use a larger drill then they max at , they'll self tighten and be a bugger to loosen.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 28, 2018)

QMT has some chucks on there web site that I think I read are pretty decent also.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 28, 2018)

Randc seller on eBay has a nice 14n with 5/8 straight arbor no bids start at $6.99 with $9.00 ship. , good dealer on there too. 5 days left on bidding


----------



## mksj (Jun 28, 2018)

If you need accuracy, then I prefer an integrated chuck an arbor, with a collet you are compounding the run out. I several different integrated chucks, some keyed and some keyless. The issue with the keyless over tightening seems to be a problem with some chucks others I have not had any issues with on both my knee mill and lathe. I had a Glacern and did have problems with over tightening, but no issues with the Shar's above or the Z-Live which is similar. The Shar's is a bit nicer. These are both what is called CNC precision chucks. They are only for right hand turning. You can pick-up and older used Jacobs 14N super chuck and get an R8 arbor, but these can be good or bad, and the prices are just going up. The newer Jacob's chucks I have not really heard anything positive about them. My go to integrated R8 chucks are _Llambrich_  which work great but beyond the budget. I would look at the Shar's otherwise a used Jacobs 14N and get a R8 arbor.

http://zlivecenter.com/drill-chuck-and-arbor-adapter/drill-chuck/09905BR813


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 28, 2018)

I like Albrecht chucks , they are well made and very reliable. this Jacob chuck looks like a great alternative:

Ihttps://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ball-Bearin...119675?hash=item4b3de75bbb:g:lygAAOSwaVRassSA


----------



## PHPaul (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks all, that gives me some options to look at.


----------



## coffmajt (Jun 28, 2018)

Just keep in mind that if you are power tapping with a chuck it should be a key type, because the Albrecht will loosen when reversed to back out of the hole.  I use both types and prefer the Albrecht for drilling and reaming == Jack


----------

